# DIY: HPA Core Interlock Dog Bone Motor Mount



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Let's start with the not so fun stuff. I take no responsibility for any damage that may be caused using my methods to perform this install. Please use this for instructional purposes only.

So I just installed this:










HPA's new Core Interlock mount for the 2.5L engine. As many of you know, .:R guys have been swearing by this mount for a while now, and I know why!

Tools:
21mm socket
Torque Wrench
Jack
Jack Stands (2)
Dish Soap
Box Cutter/Knife
Pliers/Dremel
Small block of wood

Time to Install: 1-2 hours if you have everything on hand

So this is what I started with.










Sprayed a little PB Blaster on it because it never hurts to get a little help.










Next, take a 21mm socket, remove the bolt and set it aside.










Remove any insert you may have and then cut the two connecting pieces of the stock mount. Make sure you only cut the lower portion, below the pendulum mount.










Remove the center piece and set aside (dispose of).



















Now for the hard part, remove the ring that holds the stock mount in place. This can probably be done with a wrench or pliers of some sort, but that didn't work for me, so after a bunch of mucking about, I busted out the dremel.



















Now that you have all of the stock stuff out you have the easier part, install!
Lube up the new mount with dish soap (a healthy dose).










Start putting the mount in by hand and push in til it is seated. Ensure that the grooved portion is facing towards the front of the car, where the pendulum mount is.










That is about as far as I could get it in my hand/with taps from a rubber mallet.
Next, to get the mount fully into place, I used a jack and a piece of wood.










At this point my camera had died so end of pictures but, reinstall the OEM bolt and washer. I must have put my mount in a little far as when I tightened the bolt to 50 Nm +1/4 turn it wasn't tight on the mount. I got a second washer to allow for better fitment.

All you have to do now is lower the car off jacks and you're done!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

So here's my quick review. Feel of this mount is amazing. For everyone who has the dog bone mount insert, I would highly advise the switch to this mount. I went from the AutoTech Tuning insert to this and wasn't expecting much, especially in the shifts, as I have all shifter bushings coupled with a short shift kit, so how much better can it get?

Answer: MUCH. Shifts got even more crisp and precise. The engagement of each gear is solid, no jerking or vibration at all. Doesn't matter whether you are mashing the throttle or gently driving around, this mount is noticable. 

On top of that, I've noticed a difference in power delivery. Acceleration is smoother. Car doesn't lurch or surge when you really get on the gas.

Bottom line: I love this thing. As far as the 2.5 goes, I would love to see HPA release some more goodies for us!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

do you feel more vibrations?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Not at all.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Damn man, I got the 034 Motorsports Dogbone mount before I got my engine and trans mounts installed so my shop could do em all at once. They told me that to get that piece of the dogbone out and put the new mount in, it had to be pressed out by a machine. You prolly had a hell of a time doing that all by yourself haha. Props tho :thumbup:. Getting a solid core for the Dogbone makes a big difference over only having an insert in the stock one, I deffinately agree with you there. Anyone who wants better, cleaner shifts and way less engine slop should go with one of these. Now alls I need is an upgraded Dogbone itself and Ill be all set mounts wise.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Damn man, I got the 034 Motorsports Dogbone mount before I got my engine and trans mounts installed so my shop could do em all at once. They told me that to get that piece of the dogbone out and put the new mount in, it had to be pressed out by a machine. You prolly had a hell of a time doing that all by yourself haha. Props tho :thumbup:. Getting a solid core for the Dogbone makes a big difference over only having an insert in the stock one, I deffinately agree with you there. Anyone who wants better, cleaner shifts and way less engine slop should go with one of these. Now alls I need is an upgraded Dogbone itself and Ill be all set mounts wise.


Hence the dremel! This thing isn't coming out. I'd love to do the full set of mounts at some point, but for now this thing is amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

lessthanalex said:


> ...but for now this thing is amazing!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

might consider it for the future... right now, i think im good!

but thanks for sharing, and thanks for making the diy


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have one sitting in my tool box from this past spring when they had a group buy. :banghead: Just haven't had time to install it and want to really bad. The write up looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> I have one sitting in my tool box from this past spring when they had a group buy. :banghead: Just haven't had time to install it and want to really bad. The write up looks good. :thumbup:


Do you have the .:R mount? It's a much higher durometer than this one. I'd be interested to see the difference in feel with the harder mount.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Its black I believe its the 2.0 mount the R.: mount is blue.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Group Buy Opportunity


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Its black I believe its the 2.0 mount the R.: mount is blue.


Let me know when you get this on, I'm very curious to know how it feels versus the red.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

So going from an Autotech Insert to this is a markedly better feel huh? Makes me wonder if I'll feel an improvement going from a BSH insert to this.

Maybe it's time for me to ditch the BFI and BSH inserts and get some real mounts (other than the BSH engine mount).


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> So going from an Autotech Insert to this is a markedly better feel huh? Makes me wonder if I'll feel an improvement going from a BSH insert to this.
> 
> Maybe it's time for me to ditch the BFI and BSH inserts and get some real mounts (other than the BSH engine mount).


You might not feel it as much with yours since it looks a little more comprehensive support. But the way it puts the power down is so much better and the shifts are super precise. I've also recently noticed that my exhaust rattles have diminished!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

So how is everyone liking the mount???


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

*Install question...*

Were you able to get the mount flush with the cross-member?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

mmrabbit said:


> So how is everyone liking the mount???


If all goes to plan I hope to have mine in this weekend. Will report back a few days later. :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, I was able to gt it flush. But it took using the jack to get it there.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Did the install today pretty straight forward and simple, I did have a lift at my disposal for this install. Made three videos of start up and two revs in each video one stock, another with HPA mount, another with a ECS insert (buddy's car). 

Not really going to get into a full review right now (going to let it brake in) but I must say :thumbup: HPA.


Videos


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to see someone else has this on. I hope my DIY helped. What duro did you get?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes it did help. Its black so I am thinking 85 dura.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd kinda like to know how much stiffer the 85 would be. As far as I'm concerned I like the 75. I'd like to see a review from someone who has some or all of the BSH mounts.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I went with 80, which happens to be as close as I can get to the BSH poly ratings (78). I also found out that 034 would sell me just their solid upper dogbone half so I ordered that as well.

Since the subframe needs to be dropped to get the top half in, I may order a front sway bar as well.

I'll give my impressions once everything is installed and broken in. Currently, I have a BSH Engine mount, BFI Stage 1 Trans insert and a BSH dogbone insert. I figure it's finally time to get rid of the inserts and get full BSH mounts all around and solid poly in the dogbone.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> I'd kinda like to know how much stiffer the 85 would be. As far as I'm concerned I like the 75. I'd like to see a review from someone who has some or all of the BSH mounts.


i might be getting an 85... i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just bought mine! 85a

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155558

lol, and for 100.

install next week...


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> just bought mine! 85a
> 
> http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155558
> 
> ...


I saw that but went through with my group buy 80 anyway. Great deal.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> just bought mine! 85a
> 
> http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155558
> 
> ...


did you install yours yet? i'm about to start installing mine now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i cant... 

the car is 150 miles away from me... and it look like i wont be able to get it for another week... 

as soon as i get the car i'll install it... just dunno when is that...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

oh that's right I forgot about your situation. I'm trying to install this but I can't get that damn bolt to loosen up I put my air compressor to the max and it still wont break lose:facepalm: I've been working on it for a half hour now...


----------



## jackchit (May 16, 2010)

torque wrench...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

How many ft/lbs is the rattle gun? My 550 IR twin hammer would twist that head right off... Be careful w/the air tools. If you hit it too hard too long its going to burn up the temper in that bolt and break something.

Try rocking the motor forward/back a lil bit while torquing the bolt loose w/your other hand on a ~2 foot breaker bar and short socket. If you're struggling a ton to get that bolt out I would bet there are some lateral forces on it from the motor leaning into it or something.

I'd replace the stretch bolt too after having trouble with it, especially if you're using a rattle gun to get it off... which pretty much destroys it.

Please please please make sure your cars are properly supported if DIYing this install. We just lost a local vw guy last year pinned under his car for 3 hours before he was found, freak accident no reason for it to have happened but hydraulic jacks DO FAIL.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Got it in It definitely puts the power to the ground a lot better - more noticably when WOT in first from a roll. Here's a little video of me trying to do a launch video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-_VLQExh7w


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tchilds said:


> How many ft/lbs is the rattle gun? My 550 IR twin hammer would twist that head right off... Be careful w/the air tools. If you hit it too hard too long its going to burn up the temper in that bolt and break something.
> 
> Try rocking the motor forward/back a lil bit while torquing the bolt loose w/your other hand on a ~2 foot breaker bar and short socket. If you're struggling a ton to get that bolt out I would bet there are some lateral forces on it from the motor leaning into it or something.


I finally got the bolt off with a 2 ft breaker and using my leg to apply the force to break it loose. I'm not sure how much ft/lbs the gun i'm not at my house right now.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I remember a breaker bar was definitely needed to get the stock bolt out when I put in the BSH insert.

I just installed the BSH transmission and dogbone mount last weekend. My 034 top dogbone replacement just came in and I don't want to deal with pressing the stock dogbone inserts out of the subframe so I'm going to schedule a time with a shop to get both the 034 upper and HPA core interlock in at the same time.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Got it in It definitely puts the power to the ground a lot better - more noticably when WOT in first from a roll. Here's a little video of me trying to do a launch video.


Glad to see you got it in. How are you finding the shifts?


Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok so, finally i fixed the car, and i could drive it.
the issue had nothing to do with HPA or its puck!

a little back story: my car is a 6spd MT jetta 2.5L
-eurojet headers
-high flow cat/ downpipe
-neuspeed power pulley
-neuspeed intake
-awe exhaust
-unitronic stage 2

-bsh motor mount
-bsh tranny mount
-bsh dog bone mount
-HPA 85a puck.

so.. i turn the car on, instantly i can feel more vibrations.
i put it on reverse, and well.. it shaked a little... nothing bad i tell myself.
then i put it in first... i drive up to 3k, same as it was...[shift to 2nd]... and then the car shaked some more. every thing was rattling... and i told to myself, this is why i chose 85a... its the 2nd hardest... i can tolerate the in cabin shaking (more than little vibrations)

then eventually i get to the hwy. i stop on the side of the road and wait for a clearing. then i SHOOT out 0-90mph.
my tires are a little bold, and the floor was wet, so i started on 2nd gear. without 100% throttle i get to 7k, and shift to third... then a smile creeps into my face. "wow, this is some CRISP, SOLID and PRECISE shift"... in comparison to having the neuspeed insert, all i can say is: before it was like i was slowly sliding the gear into place... now? i'm PUTTING it where it belongs. Then, again i thought: THIS IS WHY I GOT A 85a. 

by reflex, i shifted into 4th (3rd only reaches 80 at ~7k) and i kept on flooring it... i was doing 100mph [on a close course, of course] without knowing it, and the car felt good. When i saw the speed i inmediatley braked a lil and downshifted into 3rd. and BAM, it was in.

i dont really know how to explain how GOOD this thing actually is. But i can say is that with my set up, you can feel a definite connection with the car. You can feel the clutch connecting with the flywheel, you can feel each gear going into place. Throttle response is even better!

all in all, a GREAT upgrade from the "band-aid" of an insert.

out with the old









in with the new









tranny mount:









motor mount









dogbone mount, with the band aid


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Darn you got the 85a? I didn't want the vibrations or noise so I went with 80a. The 75a was tempting, and still like double the density of stock (any poly). I hope I don't regret going 80 instead of 75. I searched for hours and nobody really offered much advice.

To make matters worse, HPA had a set of pucks go out that was the wrong density. So I couldn't trust some of the reviews because they were talking about "bad vibrations" that even the 90a guys don't get. I also didn't want to order a used puck, afraid it would be one from the BAD batch that HPA recalled.

So $200 later, hopefully I made the right choice. My BFI insert is in pieces, I destroyed it just running it for about 45k on stock motor mounts w/just insert in dogbone. It is sloppy and flopping around. I thought my other mounts were going bad but it was the insert. The inserts don't really seem to hold up on this rabbit like they used to on my GTI. The MK5/6 is a lot meaner on the dogbone mount than the mk4's were.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the vid actually recorded!!!!! 

expect it later on today


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool will post comparison vid of my car w/80a and stock motor mounts. The "grandpa" setup. Ordered it yesterday so will be a week or so I'd imagine. I'm really reconsidering getting trans/motor mounts. I did some research and saw all the applications our mounts are used in and the 2.5 is on the low end of the spectrum. I think I'm going to look for audi engine mount bushings or just buy some new stock bushings and fill the holes or something.

The r32 video I saw on youtube shows the 90a completely stopping engine movement. Paired w/stock mounts.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I have the 85 and its been in for awhile and my vibrations are nothing that thygret described them to be. But he also has upgrade both other motor mounts and I have not the only time I get slight vibration when is taking off from idle to about 1K.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Its so silly that VW's inline 5 makes so many vibrations. Its not anywhere near as bad as a TDI but the 2.0t and ALL the vr6 engines are smooth as butter compared to this 2.5. I thought inline engines w/more cylinders are supposed to make the least vibrations :what:

Its a shame nobody makes softer exhaust dampers to pair w/stiffer engine mounts. I'm pretty sure that is where most of the noise/vibration comes from anyway.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i do have all mounts, and the 85a on top of it all.

and the thing is pretty much brand new... so once it brakes in, i'm sure it will settle.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I was going to get 85a at first but I saw all the people selling theirs because of "bad vibrations" and decided its not a contest, but a preference thing. The durometer isn't that different between these pucks but people swear by huge differences in vibration. I'm sticking w/this puck and OEM mounts if the setup works as well as I saw in the video because a car that rattles is emberassing around friends who for the most part, know nothing about cars.

Its wierd that we're only talking a couple or a few % in response time of the motor under load yet the vibrations are being described as hugely dependent on the durometer, as far as differences between the mounts go. This must be what they mean by "tuned", so I didn't want to go too far outside of the recommended 75a duro. I figure 80a is closest to their "tuned" puck's application once I get about 200whp w/a tune and my SRI. Hopefully this nets me a well planted power train and the least vibrations, at the point of diminishing return. This is what "tuned" means after all so I have high expectations.

This is all in theory. For all I know the pucks are just overpriced poly as some people call them. Will know soon, can't wait to get mine in the mail!


The funniest thing about these pucks is the response from people. Before these pucks were released, everyone said "zero wheel hop best mod ever" about inserts. Now the same people are saying inserts are complete junk that do nothing and pucks are the best thing since sliced bread. Can't wait to see what happens next :sly: MAGNETICALLY CONTROLLED ENGINE MOUNT RAR.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it sounds incredible!


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool video but that's the exhaust... :facepalm: You hit the rev limiter too :thumbup: Your car does sound AWESOME. Its official, this motor sounds like an anorexic vr6. Bad description but vr6 anything sounds good if ya get my drift!

Stick the dang camera to the hood and do a few engine rev's to show the engine mount working maybe? :heart: Not that I don't love a nice vid of a "closed course" 90mph gear pull :laugh:

vwdriver#1 - "no officer I'm sry I have no idea how fast I was going"

officer #4 - "what's this contraption ilegally hanging off the back of your car for?"

vwdriver#1 - "oh I was looking for that!"


-------------------------------------------------

Thygrey,

Did you get a gopro? :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

In response to the exhaust rattle, I actually found that mine diminished, but I obviously have the low 75a duro. Does anyone with the full mounts also have the low duro that can comment on whether or not vibrations are tolerable or not?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> Cool video but that's the exhaust... :facepalm: You hit the rev limiter too :thumbup: Your car does sound AWESOME. Its official, this motor sounds like an anorexic vr6. Bad description but vr6 anything sounds good if ya get my drift!
> 
> Stick the dang camera to the hood and do a few engine rev's to show the engine mount working maybe? :heart: Not that I don't love a nice vid of a "closed course" 90mph gear pull :laugh:
> 
> ...



Yes, a go pro. Its actually my dad's... But I stole it! Lol.

And while it is an exhaust vid, the mounts play a key role in making the exhaust note.

And just because you asked, I might remove the hood and record a vid... I just gotta figure where to stick the camera...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Yes, a go pro. Its actually my dad's... But I stole it! Lol.
> 
> And while it is an exhaust vid, the mounts play a key role in making the exhaust note.
> 
> And just because you asked, I might remove the hood and record a vid... I just gotta figure where to stick the camera...



Hehe I just meant in park. I wanted a vid to compare my motor movement to. So just like a vid of it in neutral, rev a few times to show movement.

I agree though it sounds sick nasty and they do change the exhaust noise a lil.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> Did the install today pretty straight forward and simple, I did have a lift at my disposal for this install. Made three videos of start up and two revs in each video one stock, another with HPA mount, another with a ECS insert (buddy's car).
> 
> Not really going to get into a full review right now (going to let it brake in) but I must say :thumbup: HPA.
> 
> ...


In this post I made I have a link to videos comparing stock, ecs insert and new mount.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I tried to put a camera under my hood to record my turbo noises but I got too much wind noise and it actually cancelled out any engine noises:thumbdown: Of course that was just me sticking my iPhone in the engine bay:laugh: the go pros seem like they are built to not pick up on wind noise...at least that's what I'm thinking


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tchilds said:


> I agree though it sounds sick nasty and they do change the exhaust noise a lil.


agreed. the mounts give definition to the already amazing sound


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> In this post I made I have a link to videos comparing stock, ecs insert and new mount.
> 
> Sent from my phone.


TY that is what I was looking for. Videos that actually show the mounts or what the mounts are doing is nice :laugh: *cough* thywhoredt *cough* :heart:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if i do the vid now, it will only be an "after"


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

HPA has a video of a r32 doing the same thing in my videos and it appears to be much more drastic of a change.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> if i do the vid now, it will only be an "after"


Hehe its all good. I just wanted to compare my motor w/80a and stock mounts to yours that's all. Its not a big deal peoples pointed me in direction of what I was looking for. I enjoyed listening to your exhaust in three different threads  Was just teasing ya bro :laugh::laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

My personal thread always has all my info.. There was a separate thread for the vid... And well, I posted it hre cause its hpa related.

But it also 2ice on facebook and on my other build thread! :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> And just because you asked, I might remove the hood and record a vid... I just gotta figure where to stick the camera...


as promised:

























i still have about 2 hrs of material to edit... this are some "preview" or "teaser"... i have wot vids, going through gears, i have 0-80... And more.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

lol that is awesome.

all you need is some mo-cap software and those little golf ball things to stick all over the motor. :laugh:

nice work dude, awesome videos, really show the mounts working. the full setup definitely shows in your vids can't wait to see the finished product(s).

i'm going to shoot a comparison motor movement video of the neutral rev's once this breaks in a lil more. it definitely got a little smoother/looser after a couple hundred miles but nothing crazy. i noticed the mount worked its way back out a little though, about 2mm since installed it. probably just need to replace stretch bolt and hammer it back in.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a thread has been made with more vids...

i still want to do more with the vids... and i have more... i'm just learning what to do... so, right now, individual vids will do


----------

